# 108 vs. 1282



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

Not to long ago in a trade, I got a cub 108, no mechanical issues and cosmetically not the prettiest but good. I recently came across a sweet 1282 In good condition and was wondering about offering my 108 in a trade for the 1282, I know the 1282 is mtd, but a early one so it still carries the international design and for a year and a half into its production, had a cast iron tranny. Should I keep my 108? Or go for the 1282?, thanks


----------

